# ARC Audio ... Reliability?



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

My Arc KS 1000.1 is showing dead short between 12v+ and 12v ground inputs with no wires or interconnects connected. I run a 2 ohm load (2 x 4ohm subs in parallel) This is my first run with ARC Audio... is this a fluke or is it common that these amps break? I've never had to fix an amp.

Thanks.


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

No one has had ARC problems? How about those who have run ARC without problems?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I have ran many Arc Audio amps with no problems including: CXL, XXK, Foose, and KS

Have you tried contacting Arc Audio or your Arc dealer?


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Shipped out Fedex to ARC....

Hey Mark.... let me ask you this. It is the KS 1000.1 BX, which has a bass boost knob. I didn't pay attention to this fact... ran the amp without the knob. Did I screw up?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

No, it doesnt need the knob to function...its only used as a level controller. That shouldnt have been the cause of amp failure. I would check out the impedance of the woofers while music is playing (maybe the song that yours decided to quite) to see if there were any drastic drops that "could" fry the amp


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Yea... I guess I should measure the resistance of those voice coils..hehehe


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have also run Arc without any issues. Have had a 2500xxK/4150xxK combo,
FD4150/FD1200 combo and am now running a pair of KS300/4's and a KS300.2 and they run great. You may have an issue with wiring or voice coils. Either way let us know what you find out.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

btw the BX knobs are PITA, if they are not plug the bass engine and boost are set to the max...


----------



## dsiddens (Feb 9, 2010)

After having the ARC KS900 installed for a bit I noticed a hum coming through. I called ARC and they offered that if I shipped it back they would take a look at it. Yes, something was amiss inside and they fixed it. If i remember correctly the turn around was about two to three weeks (ARC is west coast I'm east coast). I incurred UPS charges of about $25. Later I noticed that one channel was not working. I called ARC and was politely assisted. I was told that the switches can build up resistance when the pot is set low. ARC said that since this was my second problem with the unit they would exchange it for a new one. Further conversation revealed that an on-site fix might be to spray electrical contact cleaner into the switch and work the switch. This I've done and it is working as I write this... however I expect I'll have to do this periodically. Or do I take up their offer of an exchange? Unless they've change the switches, I can't see that an exchange of a new amp will be a solution. Then there is the shipping expense and the out of service time of the system. 

Do I like the KS900? Yes, but... Would I recommend ARC to a friend? With warning. Would I purchase another ARC? I would raise the price point and look closer at the competition.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

gbryant said:


> My Arc KS 1000.1 is showing dead short between 12v+ and 12v ground inputs with no wires or interconnects connected. I run a 2 ohm load (2 x 4ohm subs in parallel) This is my first run with ARC Audio... is this a fluke or is it common that these amps break? I've never had to fix an amp.
> 
> Thanks.


It means the amplifier was connected with the battery terminals reversed. Some amps have a reverse blocking diode at their inputs that protects by diverting the current around the amplifier circuitry and blow the fuse. Most of the time, this doesn't work so well and the diode shorts. The bigger amps do not use this method because the blocking diode would explode violently and probably destroy the amp anyway.

The power supply's MosFets have body diodes that generally short upon reverse connection. Most car amplifiers, including this one, have a two transition (or phase) set of MosFets in the power supply. Provided that you locate just one or two shorted MosFets in one bank, replace the entire set in that bank. If the fault crosses over to the other bank, you mshould replace them all.


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> It means the amplifier was connected with the battery terminals reversed. Some amps have a reverse blocking diode at their inputs that protects by diverting the current around the amplifier circuitry and blow the fuse. Most of the time, this doesn't work so well and the diode shorts. The bigger amps do not use this method because the blocking diode would explode violently and probably destroy the amp anyway.
> 
> The power supply's MosFets have body diodes that generally short upon reverse connection. Most car amplifiers, including this one, have a two transition (or phase) set of MosFets in the power supply. Provided that you locate just one or two shorted MosFets in one bank, replace the entire set in that bank. If the fault crosses over to the other bank, you mshould replace them all.



First, I am 100% positive that I never reversed these leads.
I assume this would be instant damage??? When I first hooked it up, I smelled the typical 'burned up' smell... but, the amp worked for several days before it quit. So, I ignored it (the smell)...until the failure. Arc has the amp in their repair shop.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

gbryant said:


> First, I am 100% positive that I never reversed these leads.
> I assume this would be instant damage??? When I first hooked it up, I smelled the typical 'burned up' smell... but, the amp worked for several days before it quit. So, I ignored it (the smell)...until the failure. Arc has the amp in their repair shop.


My mistake. I thought you were installing the amp for the first time.


----------



## Bilbo99 (Jan 9, 2009)

Not really adding anything here but I have a set of Arc CXL amps (4150 & 2500) under the rear seat of my wife's 98 Jetta. If anyone knows this car, you will know that its a tight fit. I have a Stinger 6" Cross Flow Cooling Fan venting air to the rear seat floor board. All 4 channels of the 4150 are running @ 4 ohms. Fronts to some Rainbow Vanadium Comp Extremes (love them) and rears to some 6 1/2 coax that never gets players, lol. Should just bridge the 4150 to the Rainbows and forget about the rears. The 2500 runs 2 Arc 12's bridged at 4 ohm. All this in a little Jetta can really get it on and I push it to the limit and never has either amp shut down. They get warmish-hot but nothing that worries me and its my wifes car. The only issue I have had is the led on the right side of my KEQ5 (EQ and Line Driver) blew out. I would yank it out and replace it BUT SOME OVER HYPED INSTALLER WHO DID A LOT OF ARC'S DEMO VEHICLES GLUED THE PIECE INTO THE CUP HOLDER BRACKET WITH ABOUT 1/2 GALLON OF EPOXY SO ITS NEVER COMING OUT. But that is not an Arc issue....I believe he has be canned everywhere he popped up, lol.

Sorry for the rant, bottom line, Arc is solid gear with top notch people inside. Ever have a question just shoot them an email.


----------

